# Big tog on the DE bay



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Two buddies and I did a short trip today. We only fished for about three hours because we had a late start due to battery issues with my boat. We almost cancelled but decided to go anyway. Conditions were a bit difficult due to the strong new moon tides, but we did have about an hour window around slack that was fishable. We ended up decking a couple of fish including a 10 lb and 7lb as well as a few smaller males. I think if the current was a little slower we would have slaughtered them. It took a minimum of 12 oz to hold and we were using 16 oz much of the time. The bay was like a lake and we went home with a couple of meals and sunburns as souveneirs. Nice day on the water.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sounds like a great day to me! Glad it all
worked out in the end for you. The seabass
are all set to bust wide-open anyday now
from what I hear. Stupid fish but boy are
they some good eating!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good job. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Talapia said:


> Sounds like a great day to me! Glad it all
> worked out in the end for you. The seabass
> are all set to bust wide-open anyday now
> from what I hear. Stupid fish but boy are
> they some good eating!



I'll be targetting seabass this coming weekend. 
I have a craving for whole deep fried seabass with mango sauce.


----------

